# Huffy "cute spook"



## hildemire (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi looking for info on a Huffy cute spook girls stingray?
Thanks Hildemire


----------



## partsguy (Oct 5, 2010)

Got any pics?


----------



## hildemire (Oct 7, 2010)

Heres a picture of the Huffy cute spook


----------



## hildemire (Oct 7, 2010)

*Try Again*







[/IMG]


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2010)

mid-late 60s. The serial number should be on the place where the back wheels mounts somewhere. Certainly in time for Halloween!


----------

